# Adults Riding Ponies - Narrow Ponies



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

It may be that you're too tall for her and that's affecting her balance at the faster paces, perhaps why you seem to lose control? Often if you feel that your height is making you unbalanced, it will be making her unbalanced too...
It will be much easier for us to advise you if you can post a picture or video of you riding her


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm an adult who rides a narrow pony of a similar height. Pics/video would help to see what you and pony would look like together. I've got a very short torso and very long legs (particularly from knee to hip) so my build is well suited to riding a shorter horse as my upper body doesn't tower over him and a jumping saddle with a bit of a forward flap helps me prevent my legs from hanging well below his belly.

That said, I've definitely learned a few useful things about staying balanced on smaller horses as I ride LOTS of ponies so if you can add more details or pics/video I'm happy to offer suggestions based on my experiences.


----------

